# ما الفرق بين الكاهن و القس



## hany666 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما الفرق بين الراهب و القس*


----------



## peace_86 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما الفرق*

*اجابتي المتواضعة هي كالتالي:
الراهب: من اسمه تعرف المعنى.. الراهب تأتي من كلمة "الرهبنة"
اي التنسك والخوف والعيش لله وحده
مثال على ذلك: الام تريزا
القس: هو الشخص الذي يحتل وظيفة في الكنيسة ويدير باله على الكنيسة وووو...
زي ماعندكم في الاسلام: الشيخ الفلاني

اتمنى اكون وضحت*


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما الفرق*



hany666 قال:


> *ما الفرق بين الراهب و القس*


 

الراهب هو من فرغ نفسه للرهبة و الخدمة في الكنائس او الاديرة مع مجموعة من الرهبان
القس هو الكاهن الراعي لكنيسة معينة يخدم فيها و يقدم المساعدة للشعب المسيحي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*كمان الراهب مش متزوج*
*ولكن القس متزوج*​


----------

